# Which web-page editor??



## IceDogg25 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok,
I just started a website and I have been editing it in Microsoft Word and then saving it in HTML format.  I'm just wondering if there are better applications to edit websites without having to make it completely in HTML code.  What I'm saying is, not programs like BB Edit, if you know what i mean.

Thanks


----------



## toast (Feb 16, 2003)

Most of us see what you mean. You do NOT want a code editor, you want a WYSIWYG editor like Word.

You should know Word is the worst, along with Frontpage, HTML editor ever.

Good commercial WYSIWYG editors: Adobe GoLive, Macromedia Dreamweaver. Expensive, but the best stuff around.
If you know Quark Xpress, you may like SoftPress Freeway.

I have a suggestion: it seems you are a beginner. Install the Mozilla browser it has a free HTML WYSWIYG composer in it. You'll like it, sure !
www.mozilla.org


----------



## BitWit (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, the Mozilla wisiwig is good, and you get to peek at the code, too.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2003)

Bluefish. [Compile it]  Free.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2003)

For code (not what you want) I tend to use OmniWeb and BBEdit Lite. For generating elements of sites that I work on I've been using Create and Image Ready lately. I also have PageMill 3, GoLive 5 and Freeway (1.0 and 2.0LE), but I tend not to use them because they are all classic apps.

The last site I made from scratch (about a week ago) I used mainly Create, images and some elements from Photoshop and Image Ready, and then OmniWeb for finishing up the code and RBrowserLite to upload it.

If you are doing a large site and are going to manage it, I would think about GoLive or Dreamweaver. The next time I get a large site job I'll most likely upgrade to GoLive 6.0... until then I'll stick with the tools I'm most comfortable with.


----------



## slur (Feb 16, 2003)

Between GoLive and Dreamweaver MX, I choose Dreamweaver. I used to be a GoLive loyalist, but Dreamweaver has really grown up. It's more robust, more responsive, and not nearly as bloated. Not to mention it produces much cleaner HTML code, which is especially helpful if you're just learning HTML.


----------



## BitWit (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Bluefish. [Compile it]  Free. *



Giaguara, I have the most current fink download of BlueFish which is .7, but there is a .8 available for compiling. Which one are you using?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 17, 2003)

BitWit, I want to use it without Fink (Fink didn't want to get installed for having /sw folder), so it wanted gtk and pkg-config and some other libraries that I haven't managed to install all yet. I imagine I'll end using 0.7, because it requires less £$"%&$ with the libraries. I'll have it somehow installed by next week.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 18, 2003)

The version 0.9 of Bluefish is out!


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm torn between GoLive 6 and DWMX, they both run pretty much the same way on my machine.

Big advantage of GoLive: Adobe product integration (Photoshop, etc.).

Advantage of DWMX: I do a lot of accessible web design, and adding accessibility features is _slightly_ faster with DWMX.

But MOST of the coding I do is back-end PHP and MySQL, so I just use a terminal (or SSH) shell with pico  For scripting, I wouldn't trade pico for anything...but I definately don't want to use it for anything I can use a WYSIWYG editor for.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 18, 2003)

Big advantage of Bluefish:  Free


----------



## BitWit (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah, but these guys want a WYSIWIG editor. Bluefish is a text editor with lots of macros and dialogs...which is my kind of thing, but not good for someone who doesn't want to see the code. 

Personally, I think Bluefish has the potential to un-seat BBEDIT and HomeSite with the addition of a couple of small features. I'm going to try to start a dialog with the developers and see how far I can get.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Bluefish. [Compile it]  Free. *


That appears to be a text editor not a WYSIWYG...

As far as text editors go, I've been using BBEdit since 2.5, and this does not look like a competitor.


----------

